# The Dogs of War...Titanium Teeth?



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

I never heard of titanium teeth...explain procedure..anyone??

YouTube


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

It is a crown for a damaged tooth. Nothing else will really hold up to what a dog does with their teeth.

They are still weaker than natural teeth from what I understand.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> It is a crown for a damaged tooth. Nothing else will really hold up to what a dog does with their teeth.
> 
> They are still weaker than natural teeth from what I understand.


 Oh, they said the dog just got his first and they were way stronger, I thought they were purpoaely replacing them for strength.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Iv seen that before and the way they make it seem is that they replace the tooth on purpose


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I've also had vets tell me any replacement compound is still not as strong as the natural dog teeth. Titanium is just the best and strongest thing they can get when the dog has tooth damage and needs a cap. It's not for bragging rights or for added strength. Natural teeth is still stronger than titanium.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

I saw a special on Shepherds in combat,, it stated they did, at one time, put titanium caps on all the canines. They no longer do that though, except when damage has occured, as stated previously.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Can't remember who it was....but a member just had one put on his females damaged tooth.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

hunter is great had it done


----------



## ODINsFREKI (Jul 30, 2013)

There is an individual with years of experience in special operations as a pipe hitter and a k-9 handler who lives in colorado. He imports Slovak GSD and trains them for all the stuff you don't want to know about. His dogs have enhanced teeth to prevent them from cracking. They bite HARD and having the teeth capped before the damage will prevent any future problems when biting into objects. If they loose a tooth or crack one it is drilled in and replaced with a complete titanium stud. 

This is quite excessive and only about 1% of working dogs would actually need these. He raises that 1% dog and they are operating around the world.


----------



## iIrishSean (Mar 30, 2014)

Would look pretty intimidating if they had a whole mouth full of them, open wide and coming in hot!


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

So, I work with a board certified veterinary dentist -

I did not look at the link you posted, but right off the bat I assume you are talking about a crown? Normally crowns are only placed on canine teeth (the 4 long sharp teep). If a canine tooth is damaged, say the tip fractures, there is enamel damage, etc... then 2 steps are done. First a root canal is performed regardless. Because even with a crown on the root will still be exposed and sensitive. Next they take a mold impression of the tooth, custom make a fitted crown, and place it over the remaining tooth. The do not REPLACE the tooth.

I have seen police departments and some sport competitors put crowns on all 4 canine teeth to prevent damage in the future.

That being said, this board certified dentist I work with does NOT like crowns. He feels like the base of the tooth where the crown ends at the gum line is actually weakened, and he claims he has seen canine teeth snap at the base from excessive chewing or force with crowns on. I would never placr one on my dog

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Otakubenny (Sep 22, 2015)

I think you saw this on Doomsday Preppers lol, the episode with a guy named Alex Dunbar. Here it is on youtube, at 6:50.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Kira, my first Sch3 female had a canine broken in a freak accident and I had a titanium cap put on - that dog did bitework for 8+ years and that tooth stood up and was there until she passed...

Lee


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> Kira, my first Sch3 female had a canine broken in a freak accident and I had a titanium cap put on - that dog did bitework for 8+ years and that tooth stood up and was there until she passed...
> 
> Lee


Lee,

I'm just now pricing out 4 crowns for Dolly thanks to her extreme bite drive. May I ask around what price you paid for a ti crown?


----------



## Cobe914 (Sep 29, 2014)

I had two palladium crowns put onto the bottom canines of Cobe. He ripped a kennel apart and stripped the enamel off of the back of his teeth. The cost total was just over $10000. (Yay for pet insurance)
I was warned by the specialist that while the crowns are actually much stronger then natural teeth, the point where the crown ends and the tooth begins is actually a weak spot.. so the tooth can be snapped right off from there.
She does the police dogs in the area if they damage their teeth. She's had two teeth come back to her after they snapped the tooth at the crown line.
Most of them hold up though.

Crazy dogs.


----------

